# Dateiupload im Formular... (Ich werd wahnsinnig)



## Dennis Hullin (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute.
Ich beschäftige mich seit ca.2 Wochen mit einem Problem...das wahrscheinlich sehr klein ist.. ich es jedoch trotzdem nicht in den Griff bekomme.

Und zwar brauche ich ein Formular... ich bin schon relativ weit gekommen und alles funktioniert, jedoch brauche ich jetzt nur noch ein Feld für einen Dateiupload.

Ich hab es mit dieser SELFHTML und der Hilfe dazu schon probiert... doch trotzdem wird immer nur der Dateiname und nicht die Datei mitgesendet...

Hier mal der HTML Code OHNE Dateiupload...

```
<form action="http://www.nettz.de/Formular-Chef/Formular-Chef.cgi" method="post"> <input type="hidden" name="empfaenger" value="pes-wl07@gmx.de"><P>Nickname:   <INPUT style="WIDTH: 155px; HEIGHT: 17px" name=Nickname></P>
<P>E-Mail:  <INPUT style="WIDTH: 155px; HEIGHT: 17px" name=E-Mail></P>
<P>Spielart:  <SELECT size=1 name=Spielart><OPTION selected>Liga<OPTION>Champions League<OPTION>Europameisterschaft 2008<OPTION>Master-Cup<OPTION>Uefa-Cup</OPTION></SELECT></P>
<P>Spieltag:  <SELECT size=1 name=Spieltag><OPTION selected>1<OPTION>2<OPTION>3<OPTION>4<OPTION>5<OPTION>6<OPTION>7<OPTION>8<OPTION>9<OPTION>10<OPTION>11<OPTION>12<OPTION>13<OPTION>14<OPTION>------------------- <OPTION>Achtelfinale<OPTION>Viertelfinale<OPTION>Halbfinale<OPTION>Finale</OPTION></SELECT></P>
<P>Heimteam:  <SELECT size=1 name=Heimteam> <OPTION selected>AC Milan<OPTION>Arsenal London<OPTION>AS Rom<OPTION>Atletico Madrid<OPTION>Bayern München<OPTION>Chelsea London<OPTION>FC Barcelona<OPTION>FC Liverpool<OPTION>FC Valencia<OPTION>FC Villareal<OPTION>Inter Milan<OPTION>Juventus Turin<OPTION>Manchester United<OPTION>Newcastle United<OPTION>Olympique Lyon<OPTION>Real Madrid<OPTION>-------------------<OPTION>Dänemark<OPTION>Deutschland<OPTION>England<OPTION>Frankreich<OPTION>Irland<OPTION>Italien<OPTION>Kroatien<OPTION>Niederlande<OPTION>Norwegen<OPTION>Österreich<OPTION>Portugal<OPTION>Schweden<OPTION>Schweiz<OPTION>Spanien<OPTION>Tschechien<OPTION>Ukraine</OPTION></SELECT></P>
<P>Auswärtsteam:  <SELECT size=1 name=Auswärtsteam> <OPTION selected>AC Milan<OPTION>Arsenal London<OPTION>AS Rom<OPTION>Atletico Madrid<OPTION>Bayern München<OPTION>Chelsea London<OPTION>FC Barcelona<OPTION>FC Liverpool<OPTION>FC Valencia<OPTION>FC Villareal<OPTION>Inter Milan<OPTION>Juventus Turin<OPTION>Manchester United<OPTION>Newcastle United<OPTION>Olympique Lyon<OPTION>Real Madrid<OPTION>-------------------<OPTION>Dänemark<OPTION>Deutschland<OPTION>England<OPTION>Frankreich<OPTION>Irland<OPTION>Italien<OPTION>Kroatien<OPTION>Niederlande<OPTION>Norwegen<OPTION>Österreich<OPTION>Portugal<OPTION>Schweden<OPTION>Schweiz<OPTION>Spanien<OPTION>Tschechien<OPTION>Ukraine</OPTION></SELECT></P>
<P>Tore (Heimteam):  <SELECT size=1 name=Tore_Heimteam> <OPTION selected>0<OPTION>1<OPTION>2<OPTION>3<OPTION>4<OPTION>5<OPTION>6<OPTION>7<OPTION>8<OPTION>9<OPTION>10<OPTION>11<OPTION>12<OPTION>13<OPTION>14<OPTION>15<OPTION>16<OPTION>17<OPTION>18<OPTION>19<OPTION>20</OPTION></SELECT> </P>
<P>Tore (Auswärtsteam): <SELECT size=1 name=Tore_Auswärtsteam> <OPTION selected>0<OPTION>1<OPTION>2<OPTION>3<OPTION>4<OPTION>5<OPTION>6<OPTION>7<OPTION>8<OPTION>9<OPTION>10<OPTION>11<OPTION>12<OPTION>13<OPTION>14<OPTION>15<OPTION>16<OPTION>17<OPTION>18<OPTION>19<OPTION>20</OPTION></SELECT> </P>
<img src="http://pwl07.freehost.ag/Impossibleisnothing/Torjaeg.png" border=0">
<P> Torschützen:
<INPUT style="WIDTH: 250px; HEIGHT: 93px" size=32 name=Torschützen></P><FORM>
<img src="http://pwl07.freehost.ag/Impossibleisnothing/GelbeKarten.png" border=0">
<P> Gelbe Karten:
<INPUT style="WIDTH: 250px; HEIGHT: 93px" size=32 name=Gelbe Karten></P><FORM>
<img src="http://pwl07.freehost.ag/Impossibleisnothing/RoteKarten.png" border=0">
<P> Rote Karten:
<INPUT style="WIDTH: 250px; HEIGHT: 93px" size=32 name=Rote Karten></P><FORM>

<P><INPUT type=submit value=Senden></P></FORM>
```


Was mach ich falsch Leute Könnte mir jmd von euch den kleinen HTML Teil dazudichten Wäre sehr dankbar  

Habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung von dem Quark und hab mir das Formular aus vielen versch. Pages zusammengemixt....

Falls hier nichts mehr zu retten ist... könnte mir dann vll. jmd ein einfaches Formular erstellen mit Name... Email...und Dateiupload (Absender: pes-wl08@gmx.de)


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Oktober 2007)

Das Hauptproblem dürfte erstmal sein, ob *Formular-Chef.cgi* überhaupt Dateiuploads verarbeitet.

Ansonsten....um zu Sehen, was am Formular falsch war, müsste man das Formular sehen, mit dem es nicht funktioniert hat.


----------



## Dennis Hullin (1. Oktober 2007)

danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Hier ist das jetzige Formular (so wie es im Forum angegeben ist): http://burn07.myblog.de/

Wenn ich da jetzt folgendes anhänge 

<form action="/cgi-bin/upload.pl" method=post enctype="multipart/form-data">
<p>Senden Sie eine Text- oder HTML-Datei!</p>
<input type=file size=50 maxlength=100000 name="Datei" accept="text/*"><br>
<input type=submit value="Absenden">
</form>


dann kriege ich höchstens nur den Dateinamen übersendet..aber nicht die Datei. Falls der Server keine Dateien hochlädt (habe mittlerweile schon gehört das nettz.de nur 15kb hochladen kann)

Kennt ihr andere KOSTENLOSE Uploadmöglichkeiten über 15kb (ca.1 MB oder so)?


----------



## Dennis Hullin (1. Oktober 2007)

Morgen Leute... habs jetzt die ganze Nacht probiert.. (bis 3 Uhr ) aber kein Ergebnis erzielt. 

Ich wäre dankbar dafür wenn mir jmd. entweder mit einem HTML-Schnipsel helfen könnte... oder wenn mir jmd. so ein Formular erstellen könnte... 

Bitte meldet euch bei mir ... ich  probier diesen Mist jetzt schon seit locker 2 Monaten und hab einfach keinen Erfolg.

ICQ: 286349409

Dennis ....


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht hab ich mich nicht recht ausgedrückt, so ein Formularupload hat 2 Seiten....Absender und Empfänger.

Mal bildlich ausgedrückt:
Der Absender hat alles korrekt ausgefüllt und den Brief in den Briefkasten gesteckt.
Die Post hat den Brief zugestellt(soweit der Teil, welcher das Formular betrifft...das ist korrekt, so wie du es gepostet hast)

Leider nimmt der Empfänger den Brief nicht aus dem Briefkasten(das CGI-Skript)

Das einzige, was du formularseitig noch probieren könntest:

```
<input type="file" size="50"  name="Datei" >
```
die beiden optionalen Parameter werden serverseitig ohnehin meist ignoriert, falls aber nicht, könnte das die Ursache sein.

Ansonsten lässt sich da formularseitig nichts biegen.


----------



## Dennis Hullin (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich habs tatsächlich hingekriegt heute morgen... hab mal ein komplett neues erstellt und es geht 

Danke dir für deine Hilfe


----------

